# Best treats for puppies?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

At 9 weeks old, their digestive systems are still very, very sensitive, so I would be very careful with the Milk Bones. The last thing you want is puppy diarrhea! What we do is put some of Tucker's normal food in his Kong and he loves it. I would really hold off on the treats for now until she gets a little older.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok well what should we use then for working on recall with her? We have been giving her milkbone treats for potty training etc with her and she hasn't had diarreha at all. When is it safe to start using treats then?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Some puppies do have very sensitive tummies and she is still getting accustomed to so many life changes - however if she is tolerating the puppy biscuits, break them up into small bits....bigger is not better for most dogs...they would rather have more smaller cookies rather then one big cookie...
Cheerios are also often loved and tolerated well...

Dont under estimate her own kibble - she can work for her supper!
When they are hungry, their own food is pretty inspirational! So time your recall games before her mealtimes..

As she gets older, 
Natural Balance makes a dehydrated wet dog food that comes in a sausage-like tube....much loved treat around here...
I make my own tuna/salmon treats...
Very small bits (pencil eraser size or even smaller) of boiled chicken
Roast beef
cheese
hotdogs

Do yourself a favor and only introduce one different treat at a time to see how it is tolerated and do it over a weekend ...just incase she gets the trots, you wont have to spend a sleepless night and then have to go to work early the next morning!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Although not the healthiest, Bil-Jac liver treats are really good, especially when training. They come in little sizes too that are just about perfect for fast reward. My westie puppy loves them when clicker training.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok cool. Yeah i noticed today when I was doing a little training with her I tried using her purina pro puppy food and she seemed to want to get that from me more than the milkbone treats Lol..


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer was about 13 months before he could tolerate Milk Bone's! (Now, He loves gong to the bank and getting bisquits.) He had the runs a few hours later anytime he got one. Liver treats where not good either, the runs. Most treats did not settle well with him. 

He is not food motivated...our only obiedance class was a real challenge...I tried hot dogs, toasted hot dogs, chunks of cheese or chicken. I'd even stop at the store on the way to class and get a thin slice of ham, roast beef and turkey...I'd tear the slices into tiny chunks and Tailer would woof them into his mouth and then...pheww, spit it right out! 

At the Vets they would give him a "Moose Turd" size treat and he loved them. They are diet dog food, so I don't mind them as much...but they are big for training. He does get one for quick pee's n poop's. And after Last Minute Pee's n Poop's & Final Perimeter Check, he get three...he can count! Give him 4 and he is confused! 2 and he's looking like...Huaaa...can't you count...one more please!

We finally settled on tons of AttaBoys and games of Tennis Ball Chase for treats. Good Luck!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell won't eat Milk-bone treats. So we use lot of different things.

But at that age when we were doing a lot of training. Charlee Bears were a great treat they come in cheese and liver flavors, only 3 calories each, and are small and dogs love them.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

We found the BEST treat when Bailey was really young was SPAM! Our puppy school actually recommended it... it was gross to cut up, but you can cut it into very small cubes so you don't give them very much at one time...I would cut it up and then separate into a couple of baggies so that at any training session you can just grab a baggie from the fridge and go! For some reason the pups went NUTS for the stuff...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Another use for SPAM...I'll try it! It may be THE Treat of Choice!!


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

I highly recommend the Wellness puppy treats. They are soft and easy to tear into smaller bits. They have limited ingredients, and were a big success with Lily.


----------



## Maximo and Sam (Jul 29, 2013)

My vet told me if i gave my dog 'real' food (chicken, rice, meats, etc) my dog will never again would want his dog food. is this real?


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

We use Zuke's Mini Naturals Peanut Butter for training and Newman's Own Turkey and Sweet Potato for a "cookie" treat.


----------

